# which motherboard is bst suitable for i3/i5?



## shenny (Jun 14, 2011)

hi i wanted to buy a cpu with either i3/i5 pro witha motherboard,4gb ram,500gb hd,samsung dvd wrtr .will u please tell me vich is suitable ?
my max budget is around 20 k.
advnc thanks for ur replies


----------



## vwad (Jun 14, 2011)

Please fill the PC Build Template.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 14, 2011)

For 20k, get:
* Intel i5-2400 -- 9.3k
* Intel DH67BL -- 5.7k
* Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
* WDC Blue 500GB -- 1.7k
* SAMSUNG 22x DVD-RW -- 0.9k
Total --- 19.8k


----------



## shenny (Jun 14, 2011)

thnks man . is intel motherboards bettr than other mobo lyks asus or msi??


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 14, 2011)

shenny said:


> thnks man . is intel motherboards bettr than other mobo lyks asus or msi??



Welcome to TDF! 

Well...at the lower price points(viz the H67)...Intel provides more bang for the buck compared to Asus (or MSi)....however if its a P67 or Z68...the ASUS or MSI boards are faar better


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

If you want to make use of INTEL's quick sync feature, an *H67* chipset based motherboard is recommended.

Also, Seagate's 500GB HDD performs faster than Blue AFAIk, so go for it.

Rest as said, i5 2400, 4GB RAM


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, go with Saswath's config, as I have also assembled the same system for one of my friends the week before. A small change was the Processor, Core i5 2500. Did not go for Core i5 2500K, as my friend would not overclock.


----------

